# 80IPM Cobalt R/F endmill and Mach3 and In a garage also



## jbmachine (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;snaNWw-fuzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snaNWw-fuzw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 18, 2012)

good video what type of mill is that?
steve


----------



## jbmachine (Sep 18, 2012)

It is an Acra mill -
Nema42 aerotech servos
Nema34 HSM servo
AMT102 encoders
CNC DRIVE Dugong Drives
CNC DRIVE HDBB 
WJ200 3PH - 3PH 3HP VFD
Gear Belt conversion - 2:1
Max rpm 5100
NMTB30 Taper
Mach motion style console
Custom Screenset
Programed via Mastercam and custom post to use M998 tool change pos. in settings in mach3
may upgrade to 5hp motor and vfd for more muscle

Use to be a Handyman CNC with centroid controller re branded but it was DOA when I bought it
Did all the upgrades for the new controller


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 18, 2012)

thats a nice machine jarid
steve


----------

